

Wooden Half Adder - chrislloyd
http://propella.blogspot.com/2009/11/wooden-half-adder.html

======
GFischer
In a very similar vein, have you seen the amazing wood machines from
<http://woodgears.ca/> ?

He has a binary adder: <http://woodgears.ca/marbleadd/index.html>

------
Davertron
They started a series on Security Now! focusing on the basics of computing
(starts with this podcast: <http://twit.tv/sn233>). I just listened to that
and then saw this entry for a half adder (which they talk about implementing
in the podcast) so I thought I'd link it here in case anyone was interested.

Does anyone else have some good resources about the basics of computing? We
studied logic in one of my college math classes a bit, and learned how to
implement the basic math functions (addition, subtraction, multiplication, and
division) in binary, but I've forgotten a lot of it at this point and find it
really interesting. I'm specifically interested in the EE side of things,
since I don't know all that much about it (they talk briefly about how a
transistor actually works in the podcast at a high level, but I'd love to get
a solid reference on this stuff that went from low-level up to the higher
levels).

~~~
bockris
I have pointed several people to the book 'Code' by Charles Petzold. It starts
from nothing and eventually leads you to a CPU.

I have also heard about but not read 'From NAND to Tetris in 12 steps'

------
swah
Video: [http://propella.blogspot.com/2009/12/wooden-half-adder-
video...](http://propella.blogspot.com/2009/12/wooden-half-adder-video.html)

~~~
swah
Funny dude!

------
shawndumas
Wow... I read that as 'Wooden Adolf Hitler'... <smacks head>

~~~
shawndumas
Serious question: why are RevRal and I being down voted? Is it because the
comments are not additive? (I am trying to get a hang of HN.)

~~~
lincolnq
Yeah. A lot of people misread words as other words. Sometimes they are mildly
funny but rarely are they especially interesting.

~~~
mortenjorck
Normally, yes, these off-topics aren't very interesting, but it was to me to
see that I wasn't the only one making such a gross scan-misreading of the
words.

It's curious to me specifically because this misreading seems so much further
from the actual letters than most normal misreadings. Is it because of the
strong emotions attached to the name that we're subconsciously more "on the
lookout" for it?

